# Flickr Pro



## theraven (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I did it, after the discussion on here last week about 500px I decided that Flickr is more in depth and better for what I was looking for. I also found a better viewer! So thank you for your help everyone that contributed, here it is!

Flickriver: ravenphotography2012's photosets


----------



## theraven (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone else use Flickriver? It looks good but I seem to be using the standard Flickr more. Also, is is just me or is the Android Flickr app pants?


----------

